# Vitamin D deficiency...how long does it take to raise levels?



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

My vitamin D level was checked last week and came back at 20. The doctor said it s/b at least 50.

(I had it checked two years ago and it was less than 20; I am not sure how many years I have been living with low vitD levels. I did not take the D3 supplements consistently the last time it was checked but am going to this time.)

Anyway, the doctor wants me to take 10,000IUI daily for two months and then 5,000IUI daily for four months and then be checked again. For those of you who had low vit D levels...how long did it take before you felt a difference in your health? How often did you check your levels?

TIA


----------



## jesshrehor (Nov 22, 2010)

I just found out that my Vit D levels are severely low in January. I tested at 13. I'm currently pregnant, so had a blood draw again a couple weeks ago, and after consistently taking 2,000 IU daily and tanning twice a week, I'm up to 15. So, I've increased my dose to 4,000 IU and will be tanning 3 times a week now. Despite my lack of stellar progress, I actually started to feel a bit more energetic after only a couple weeks of starting to do something. I was actually a bit surprised that my number only went up 2 points, given the difference I'd been feeling. I could barely function before, and now I actually can do stuff beyond the bare minimum. I still get tired easily, but, well, I'm 6 months pregnant and still really deficient. At your dosage, you'll probably see progress more rapidly than I have. I would think in 6 months you should see a significant improvement. If you add tanning or at least daily sun exposure, you'll probably do even better. For sun exposure, try to expose as much skin as possible between the hours of 10 am and 2 pm. Don't feel like you have to go crazy with it, you don't want to burn. Go just until you're slightly pink at most or 10-15 minutes (whichever happens first).


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

jesshrehor,

Thanks for the information. I am surprised your doctor doesn't have you taking a higher dose of vitD.

My previous doctor (a chiropractic internist) had me take 5,000/daily and my levels were under 20 - I think around 15. So I was surprised when this doctor ( a D.O.) recommended 10,000/daily when my levels were up to 20. From all I read, there seems to be quite the varying opinions regarding daily doses and ideal levels of VitD.

Regarding sun exposure...I've always gotten sun when available in my area but it doesn't seem to help. I do not go to tanning places...I worry about the safety and I am claustrophobic so when I did try many years ago I couldn't do it.

I'm glad you felt better so quickly.

I cannot tell if the VitD is making me feel better because I have been having so many migraines lately.

D


----------



## JenRave (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## graciegal (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine have been low for years despite me taking supplements and eating vit D rich foods. Some of us just dont hold on to D very well.


----------

